# Enkei RS6 or konig Verdict pics?



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a 01-04 SE-R with Enkei RS6 or konig Verdicts? I wanna see how they would look on my 04 Se-R but Tirerack and discountwheelsdirect.com have crappy flash pictures. If anyone has those rims and pics of them on thier Sentra please send them to me [email protected] or post them here. Thanx.


----------

